# Philadelphia Electrical exam..



## Robert S. (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello guys. I've decided to work on getting my Philly license this year and was wondering how hard it is, how much per attempt and if any one took any courses, either online or through the city.

I have about 20 years experience in the trade but my code knowledge is sorely lacking. I allways had somebody over me to ask code questions before.

Thanks for any help

Robert


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm preparing to take the test in New Jersey. I've been going to school 2-3 nights per week for the past 3 years. I am as confident about taking the test as I'll ever be.

Somebody else who just took the test said there were a lot of questions based on tables. Like....

1) Grounding Electrode Conductors... 250.66
2) Equipment Grounding Conductor sizing.... 250.122
3) Demand factors for kitchen cooking equipment... 220.55
4) Demand factors for multi-family dwelling units.... 220.84
5) Ampacity of conductors... 310.16

There's a lot to prepare for.


----------



## MSSI (Mar 25, 2006)

Try the master electrician practice exam on iccsafe.org.....if you yo can pass that with an 80 or better you should do ok on Phillys..I forget get what specifically is on the philly exam Im sure it has changed since I took it....But KNOW YOUR THEORY


----------



## Robert S. (Apr 10, 2008)

"tables"
"theory"

check and check


----------



## Mark Twenhafel (Dec 23, 2006)

MSSI said:


> Try the master electrician practice exam on iccsafe.org.....if you yo can pass that with an 80 or better you should do ok on Phillys..I forget get what specifically is on the philly exam Im sure it has changed since I took it....But KNOW YOUR THEORY


What page on this site? I didn't find it after briefly looking at the obvious places. Thanks.


----------



## MSSI (Mar 25, 2006)

My bad ....The test is on Mike Holt But here is some phily info......http://www2.iccsafe.org/contractor/dsp_state.cfm?state=pa


----------



## FrankGi (Apr 22, 2009)

*Phila Exam*



Robert S. said:


> Hello guys. I've decided to work on getting my Philly license this year and was wondering how hard it is, how much per attempt and if any one took any courses, either online or through the city.
> 
> I have about 20 years experience in the trade but my code knowledge is sorely lacking. I allways had somebody over me to ask code questions before.
> 
> ...


 
Three books that I recommend...
1) Mike Holt's Exam Preparation (2008)
2) Tom Henry: Calculations
3) Tom Henry: Ohm's Law

Do those three books front to back and you will be well equipped to take the exam.
Good luck!
FrankGi
SJ:thumbup:


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

i have taken courses from both tom henry and mike holt and both are great teachers you will learn alot


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Mike Holt's Exam Prep, Tom Henry's Calculations, can't go wrong there.


----------



## Linda28 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lots of contractors giving services to people in Philadelphia. But i got a clean service from Mineeds.com. When i posted my needs to them, the providers and professionals placed the bids for my needs. One of my friend told that their services are like "golden flying birds".


----------

